# Dr. Pepper and .....?



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I love pairing my smokes with Dr. pepper. But now I want to know what to pair my Dr. Pepper with. Someone said Southern Comfort, but I thought that was gross.

Any other suggestions, captain morgan?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I sometimes mix Woodford Reserve with Diet Dr Pepper. I like it okay.

MCS


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I would go with something less sweet than the Dr. Pepper. . . SC is WAY too sweet and rum (for me ) would be a little too much too. . . try some Jack.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

Budprince said:


> I would go with something less sweet than the Dr. Pepper. . . SC is WAY too sweet and rum (for me ) would be a little too much too. . . try some Jack.


:tpd: Jack or Jim Beam would go great mixed with Dr. Pepper. Actually, I might need to head to the store...


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I have mixed up some beam and the Dr. It's pretty good, but I put too much Beam in and the Dr. kind of lost it's flavor. 

I guess I will just have to keep trying.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I sometimes mix Woodford Reserve with Diet Dr Pepper. I like it okay.
> 
> MCS


That sounds yummy. I usually mix it w/ Coca Cola Classic, buy can see D.P. tasting pretty good.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Agree that SC is probably too sweet to mix with Dr Pepper. I've got a friend who mixes his bourbon with it. Everything else he mixes with Coke, but bourbon he only drinks with Dr Pepper.

Useless trivia: There's no period after the 'Dr' in Dr Pepper since it was dropped in the 50s.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

I like rum and coke with a cigar... rum and DP might be OK - but I would stay away from spiced rum... just sounds wrong with the "23 flavors" of DP!


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

I was quite fond of the diet DP mixed with the Grey Goose pear that I had. DP was actually the ONLY thing I found that would mix decently with it


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I like Evan Williams (Black Label) with mine.


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

Rum and Dr P is a good mix. as said before, stay away from spiced rum for it


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Cuervo Black Medallion


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Bacardi 151 but, do so with care. I love it with Diet Coke and have enjoyed it with Dr. Pepper as well. Also, keep it away from open flame...


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am currently enjoying Diet Dr Pepper with Canadian Mist (only like $10 a fifth) and it is pretty darn good. I say give it a try.:tu


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Trust me on this one...Goldschlager. I've gotten drunk many-a-nights on this combo!

Mel


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Jager. 

The jack would work too.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

mels95yj said:


> Trust me on this one...Goldschlager. I've gotten drunk many-a-nights on this combo!
> 
> Mel


That is a blast from the past brother! We would stick the Gold in the freezer for a couple days, mighty tasty!

Nowadays my Sams down here finally got Diet Dr Pepper so my poison of choice is Chivas and Dr P - give it a try


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Canadian mist, i was forced to because we're out of coke

Please, never do it.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

White rum (no need for more flavoring) or cheap whiskey. I think Dr.P pounds the flavor of most anything.


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

Another vote for Jagermeister!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I use to mix bourbon and whiskey with Dr. Pepper in college, but one faithful night I over indulged :aland can no longer mix the twou

But it used to be my mixed drink of choice


----------

